

Quit My Job for a Startup - What IBM Had Wrong - misshap
http://blog.davidmisshula.com/blog/2012/11/16/quit-my-job-for-a-startup-what-ibm-had-wrong/

======
shriramR
awesome depiction of what really happens in big coporations !

